# [gelöst] gpg-agent unter KDE automatisch starten

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo alle zusammen,

gerade eben habe ich versucht, streng nach Anleitung http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/gnupg-user.xml meine Mails zu verschlüsseln/signieren. Die Installation der meisten Programme war kein Problem, da sie bereits mit Kontact/KMail mit installiert wurden. Meine Unsicherheit liegt nun allerdings darin, die Anleitung sieht einen Pfad für die lokale und einen für die globale Einrichtung von gpg-agent vor. Allerdings bezieht sich der eine Pfad eindeutig auf KDE 3 und der andere ist zumindest auf meinem KDE 4.4 auch nicht zu finden.

Kann mir jemand verraten, wo ich nicht-KDE-Dienste im Sinne eines automatischen Starts global oder lokal einrichten kann?

Vielen Dank,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Josef.95

Hi Schinki... :Wink: 

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe suchst du  *kdebase-startkde LOG: postinst wrote:*   

> To enable gpg-agent and/or ssh-agent in KDE sessions,
> 
> edit /etc/kde/startup/agent-startup.sh and 
> 
> /etc/kde/shutdown/agent-shutdown.sh
> ...

 

/edit:

Ok , deine genante Anleitung ist nicht mehr brandaktuell, aber sie funktioniert nach wie vor

du müsstest nur den Path auf ~/.kde4/env/gpgagent.sh anpassen. (=kde4)

(aso nicht mehr ~/.kde/env/gpgagent.sh) (=kde3)

Beide genanten Möglichkeiten funken einwandfrei.

MfG

dein Croissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

OK, war jetzt dieses mal keine schwere Frage, aber ich hab's einfach nicht gefunden, die komplizierteren Sachen kommen bestimmt auch bald wieder :-D

Jetzt bin ich mir nur immer noch nicht ganz sicher, der Ordner .kde4/env existiert bei mir nicht (den Unterschied von .kde auf .kde4 hätte ich auch noch geschafft), heißt das, bisher hat ihn kein Dienst benötigt, ich kann ihn hinzufügen und er wird dann automatisch richtig verwendet oder muss ich da noch sonst was beachten. Außerdem steht in der Anleitung nur was von Dienst starten, nichts von beenden, müsste ich ihn also global jetzt in startup und shutdown eintragen oder nur in startup?

Sich an die Log-Message erinnernwar jetzt aber auch echt schwierig, ich hab mein KDE schon seit ca. einem Jahr am Laufen und gpg ist da gleich schon am Anfang als Abhängigkeit von Kontact/KMail mitinstalliert worden. Die Verschlüsselung umsetzen, das kam ja jetzt erst.

Danke auf jeden Fall schonmal,

gute Nacht,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Jetzt bin ich mir nur immer noch nicht ganz sicher, der Ordner .kde4/env existiert bei mir nicht 
> 
> .....

  Sorry, ich hätte den /edit im letzten Beitrag wohl besser sein lassen sollen, vergiss das am besten wieder.

Es geht ja nur darum den gpg-agent zu starten, dafür gibt es, wie so oft mehrere Möglichkeiten

Du brauchst .kde4/env/... nicht wenn du die schon vorgefertigten Scripte agent-startup.sh und agent-shutdown.sh nutzt.

Du brauchst nur in /etc/kde/startup/agent-startup.sh folgendes auskommentieren: 

```
if [ -x /usr/bin/gpg-agent ]; then

  eval "$(/usr/bin/gpg-agent --daemon)"

fi
```

 dies sorgt dafür das der gpg-agent beim kde Start mit gestartet wird.

Und damit das ganze beim kde Stop auch wieder beendet wird kommentiere folgendes in der /etc/kde/shutdown/agent-shutdown.sh aus: 

```
if [ -n "${GPG_AGENT_INFO}" ]; then

  kill $(echo ${GPG_AGENT_INFO} | cut -d':' -f 2) >/dev/null 2>&1

fi
```

 mehr ist nicht nötig.

/edit: Hatte ein/auskommentieren verwechselt und nun korrigiertLast edited by Josef.95 on Tue Jul 13, 2010 10:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Auf jeden Fall schonmal Danke für das mit dem Auskommentieren, hat problemlos geklappt. Jetzt habe ich mal einen schlüssel erzeugt, um damit rumzuprobieren, aber irgendwie kann ich den bei KMail nur zum Signieren eintragen, wenn ich ihn zum Verschlüsseln benutzen will, wird er zwar auch aufgelistet, aber wenn ich ihn anklicke, wird das Symbol vorne von einem roten X überdeckt. Woran kann das denn noch liegen?

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: Das scheint ein komplexeres Problem zu sein, ich kucke erst mal, ob ich selbst was dazu finde, wenn nicht, melde ich mich mit einem extra Thread nochmal. Danke für die Sache mit dem Agenten auf jeden Fall.

----------

